# trichs changing but hairs not..



## Funkfarmer (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey all, i have 2 nl about 2-3 weeks from harvest. the trichs are about 40% amber but the hairs are only 5% changing color. is this ok?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 10, 2008)

Perfectly fine, some strains go dark brown, some red, some stay white, go by the Trichomes only


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Sep 10, 2008)

*probably a good thing, my SnowWhite goes red before the trichs go amber*


----------



## KushBlower12 (Sep 15, 2008)

He is saying his 'trich's are 40% amber. Thats too much amber for me. Are you sure youre 2-3 weeks away?


----------



## tcbud (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree with Kush above.  40% is way way couch lock...at the end of the harvest window.  Some of my plants have three weeks to go, and the hairs been turning red for weeks now, and the trichs are just now going cloudy.  But the trichs are what you want to go by, there is a great sticky thread here by Hippy In England about trichs and harvesting, check it out.


----------

